# Republican or Democrat



## MicroMantis

Politics Question, Are you a Liberal or a Conservitive?

Note, if you switch, pick none.


----------



## Andrew

Republican!


----------



## MicroMantis

Yea, Bush is from Texas, double yea! 8)


----------



## Andrew

http://jibjab.com/play.asp?contentid=162&amp;groupid=2

http://jibjab.com/play.asp?contentid=166&amp;groupid=2

Go Bush!


----------



## Steve

Now here's a recipe for disaster! :wink: This is one of two discussions that I try to avoid in convorsations. The other is religion. Eventually someone always gets mad. Participate if you dare! Peace everyone! 8)


----------



## MicroMantis

Steve, YOU JUST MADE ME VERY MAD!!! Keep your mouth SHUT! I must argue to survive. :lol: 

Just joking


----------



## MicroMantis

About those jib jab things, I have already seen all of them, but do you know any other sites like that, I saw a funny one a while ago that was about Sadam doing Rap!


----------



## Joe

lol whered u see that? can u tell me the site adress of saddam doing rap? lol

Joe


----------



## Andrew

Is this it?

http://www.atomfilms.com/af/content/real_hussein_2

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## MicroMantis

Yes, that is it!


----------



## Jesse

I am a conservative liberal.....oh wait, maybe I'm a liberal conservative?

Must I be one or the other?

I remember years back when you could call yourself a moderate, but I guess in today's political situation your supposed to be one or the other eh?


----------



## MicroMantis

Just pick liberal then, it doesn't matter, I will send you a virus anyway.

And spam.

And a worm.

And a roach.

There, enough food to feed your mantis for weeks, now where was I?

Oh yes, pick what you voted for this last election. Now, it is called indecisive.


----------



## Andrew

Well, if you want higher taxes, then your a liberal. If you want lower taxes, then youre a conservative. Thats a way to tell what you are. lol :lol:


----------



## MicroMantis

Or if you are Thomas Jefferson, you are a

Democratic- Republican


----------



## Rick

I am really neither. Did I mention I hate politics?


----------



## MicroMantis

Where are all the Liberals?

Did they hide?


----------



## MicroMantis

Hey, Admin, tell us what you are... And the ultimate question.

What is your first name.


----------



## Leah

That will be quite enough of this nonsense. Consider this a warning. I dont appreciate the virus threats on here either.


----------



## Andrew

Lol, he was just joking about the virus thing.

Are you saying that you dont want anymore posts on this thread? I dont see any need for that.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

